# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم GPGDragon-Box  GPG Presents GPGWorkShop Update V1.2..IMEI CHECKER & Languages & LG schematics added

## Shamseldeen Victory

GPG Presents GPGWorkShop Update V1.2..IMEI CHECKER & Languages & LG schematics added  *GPG TEAM Proudly Presents GPGWorkshop V1.2*
What news ?   *IMEI CHECKER*  what is it how can i use this feature ?
If you are recive phone for repair or unlocking you can use this 
database to check the IMEI for manipulation. 
If the TAC does not match to the phones model, the phone
certainly was manipulated,changed body or board inside, phone is not orriginal, maybe stolen?
In this database you can find the right TAC and create new 
IMEI numbers for mobile phones. Use this in legal purpose only!  NOTE: Just need to enter first 8 digits.  *Added These Languages*  Arabic language!Chinese language!France language!Bulgarian language! *Added some new LG schematics on server!* Phone - LG - A120 - SCHEMATICS Phone - LG - A155 - SCHEMATICS Phone - LG - AD600 - SCHEMATICS Phone - LG - BL40 - SCHEMATICS Phone - LG - C300 - SCHEMATICS V1 Phone - LG - C300 - SCHEMATICS V2 Phone - LG - C310 - SCHEMATICS Phone - LG - C320 - SCHEMATICS Phone - LG - C550 - SCHEMATICS Phone - LG - C900 - SCHEMATICS Phone - LG - CE110 - SCHEMATICS Phone - LG - CF360 - SCHEMATICS Phone - LG - CU320 - SCHEMATICS Phone - LG - CU515 - SCHEMATICS Phone - LG - CU720 - SCHEMATICS Phone - LG - CU915 - SCHEMATICS Phone - LG - CU920 - SCHEMATICS V1 Phone - LG - CU920 - SCHEMATICS V2 Phone - LG - CX700 - SCHEMATICS Phone - LG - E720 - SCHEMATICS Phone - LG - E900 - SCHEMATICS Phone - LG - GB106 - SCHEMATICS Phone - LG - GB109 - SCHEMATICS Phone - LG - GB160 - SCHEMATICS Phone - LG - GC900 - SCHEMATICS Phone - LG - GD350 - SCHEMATICS Phone - LG - GD550 - SCHEMATICS Phone - LG - GD570 - SCHEMATICS Phone - LG - GM360 - SCHEMATICS V1 Phone - LG - GM360 - SCHEMATICS V2 Phone - LG - GR500 - SCHEMATICS Phone - LG - GS106 - SCHEMATICS Phone - LG - GS107 - SCHEMATICS Phone - LG - GS155 - SCHEMATICS Phone - LG - GS205 - SCHEMATICS Phone - LG - GS290 - SCHEMATICS Phone - LG - GT400 - SCHEMATICS Phone - LG - GT500 - SCHEMATICS Phone - LG - GT505 - SCHEMATICS Phone - LG - GT505 - SCHEMATICS Phone - LG - GU220 - SCHEMATICS Phone - LG - GU230 - SCHEMATICS Phone - LG - GW370 - SCHEMATICS Phone - LG - GW550 - SCHEMATICS Phone - LG - GX200 - SCHEMATICS Phone - LG - GX300 - SCHEMATICS Phone - LG - GX500 - SCHEMATICS Phone - LG - KC550 - SCHEMATICS Phone - LG - KF240 - SCHEMATICS Phone - LG - KF301 - SCHEMATICS Phone - LG - KF390 - SCHEMATICS Phone - LG - KF900 - SCHEMATICS Phone - LG - KG376 - SCHEMATICS Phone - LG - KM570 - SCHEMATICS Phone - LG - KM900 - SCHEMATICS Phone - LG - KP108 - SCHEMATICS V1 Phone - LG - KP108 - SCHEMATICS V2 here is discussion thread !!  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *To know what new on GPG please visit This section*  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
GPG Presents a GREAT Tool For Chinese Mobiles for more Details please Visit  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
A Real JTager's Choice  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Simplest and Fastest and Safest and ONE CLICK HTC Unlocker and Flasher by GPG  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
More HOT Products on the way   *!! Keep in mind WE WILL NEVER REST !!* 
Br 
Faisal_Computer

----------


## narosse27

*جزيل الشكر أخي الكريم*

----------

